
Ask HN: I Am Confused Between Job, MS, MBA and Own Startup. What Should I Do? - rishiloyola
I received my undergraduate degree in computer science last year. Now I am totally confused. I don&#x27;t know what should I do in my life? How should I build my career?
======
davismwfl
Get a job and learn. MS/MBA is fine if that is what you want personally, but
they are not necessary IMO.

If you like the idea of startups, go join one, but don't try to start one
first thing out. There are exceptions of course, but in general I think you'll
be more successful if you have at least a few years of work experience to
learn patterns that work, that don't work etc. Plus unless you have an amazing
idea, come from a solid school and/or have connections already getting up and
going will be that much harder. If you go work at a startup, gain some
experience, contacts etc you'll be more successful when you do your own
startup.

------
just_myles
1\. Get a job. You'll find that on the job experience can do more for you than
an MS or MBA. After a few years of job experience and you still feel you want
those degrees then do it.

2\. Take a break. Go travel somewhere and get your mind right. Don't be in
such a hurry to jump to the next major thing. You seem fairly young so you do
have time.

Consider higher level degrees only if you done one or two.

